# Latest software launched!!!



## CA50 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi fnds you might want to know the latest software that is launched recently. This thread will include all the latest softs that are launched.
Softwares are listed according to their date of launch
Please post your replies so that i can continue this thread...

For dwnld links please google it

Vit registry Fix Pro 9.9.21
Media Coder 0.7.2 build 4570
Focus Photoeditor 6.0.18
WYSIWYG Web Builder 6.5.2
Revo Uninstaller 1.85
Revo Uninstaller Pro 2.0.1
ProdDVB 6.25.3
Focus MP3 Recorder Splitter 3.4.0.10
WinUtilities 9.33
Webroot Internet Security Essentials 7.0.1.133
ATI Tray tools 1.6.9.1449 (Beta)
Tweak VI 1.0 Build 1120
Nitro PDF professional 6.0.2.3
DVDfab 6.2.1.5
Video DVD Maker FREE 3.24.0.62
Video DVD Maker PRO 3.17.0.46
eXtreme Movie Manager 7.0.5.6
Windows Winset 3.9.3
Joboshare Video Converter 2.6.4.1218
Joboshare DVD Ripper Platinum 2.7.7.1218
PhotoFiltre Studio X 10.2.1
BS Player 2.51 (build 1019 beta)
BS.Player 2.50 Build 1017 (final)

Reply


----------



## CA50 (Dec 20, 2009)

here`s some more...

1. PC Wizard 2010 1.92 
[link: *www.cpuid.com/download/pcwizard/pcw2010_v192.exe ]
2.RegVac Registry Cleaner 5.02.03
3.Error Repair Professional 4.1.1


post ur replies...


----------



## CA50 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am not getting any replies! 
Whats up!!! Don`t you  people like this thread???

Anyway here some more softs that are launched few hours ago...

1.System Suite Professional 10.3.34  [launched 48 miniutes ago]
2.Fix it YUtilities Professional 10.3.3.4
3.VSO Image Resizer 3.0.1.2c beta
4.Image Resizer 3.0.0.140
5.Your Uninstaller! 7.0.2010.1
6.Dr. Web Curelt 5.00.10.11260
7.Norman Malware Cleaner 1.6.2 (build 2009) [launched 6 hrs ago]


----------



## suraj78 (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is one I like is TuneUp Utilities 2010


----------



## CA50 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey bro i m not talking abt gud or imp softwares. Here in this thread i have given the news abt the new software that is launched. Many of us dont know what software is launched today or now. This thread includes all types of softs that are launched recently.

You can check the vesion of da software n install it if it is necessary for u. For e.g. Yesterday pc wizard 2010 was launched. How many of you know abt that?

But 4m dis thread you will know what software n which version is launched. Rest is up 2 u.


----------



## thais (Dec 21, 2009)

hey, good work, it's informative.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 21, 2009)

thais said:


> hey, good work, it's informative.



thanks man, gud to hear that


----------



## CA50 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi fnds heres 2days list. The time mentioned is the approximate time of launch from the time of post.

1.Winamp  5.571 build 2810 (3 hrs ago)
2.Flash Get 3.3.0.1090 final (4 hrs ago)
3.Your Uninstaller! 7.0.2010.2 (5 hrs ago)
4.SyncBack 5.8.7.23 (6 hrs ago)
5.ATI Tray Tools 1.6.9.1451 beta (7 hrs ago)
6.Soundbase 2009.12.21(7 hrs ago)
7.Orbit Downloader 2.8.20 (8 hrs ago)
8.Orbit Downloader 3.0 alpha (8 hrs ago)
9.ProgDVB 6.25.4 (19 hrs ago)


post your replies


----------



## CA50 (Dec 23, 2009)

hi fnds heres the latest softs launched...

1.	Nokia Ovi Suite 2.0.2.42 (2 hrs ago)
2.	Reaper 3.16 (3 hrs ago)
3.	Media Coder 0.7.2 build 4580 (3 hrs ago)
4.	Vista Start Menu 3.51 (4 hrs ago)
5.	The world browser 3.0.95 (5 hrs ago)
6.	Focus photoeitor 6.0.19 (11 hrs ago)
7.	utorrent 2.0 build 17660 RC2/2.1build 17618 alpha/1.8.5 build 17414 (12 hrs ago)
8.	Blaze media pro 9.10 (12 hrs ago)
9.	Symantec backup Exec System Recovery 2010 9.0.0.35656 (13 hrs ago)
10.	ISO buster 2.7 final (13 hrs ago)
11.	WinSCP 4.2.5 build 624 final (14 hrs ago)
12.	Your Uninstaller! 7.0.2010.7 (16 hrs ago)
13.	ESET Smart Security 4.2.22.0 beta/4.0.474 (17 hrs ago)
14.	NOD32 Antivirus 4.2.22.0 beta (18 hrs ago)
15.	Loaris Trojan Remover 1.1.9.9 (18 hrs ago)
16.	Winutilities 9.34 (18 hrs ago)
17.	Rising PC Doctor 6.0.0.89 (18 hrs ago)
18.	WinSysClean X 10.00 build 450 (19 hrs ago)
19.	XYplorer 8.80.0000 (19 hrs ago)
20.	Opera 10.50 Build 3172 pre alpha (23 hrs ago)

post your replies man.
Don`t you like this information?????


----------



## peiyush (Dec 23, 2009)

Good going keep it up.
Thanks


----------



## CA50 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks 4 ur reply. It really encourages me


----------



## CA50 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi fnds here is todays list of latest softwares. Hope you will like it.

**** MERRY CHRISTMAS *** MERRY CHRISTMAS *** MERRY CHRISTMAS ****

1.  Your Uninstaller! 7.0.2010.10 		(48 mins ago)
2.  GameJackel Pro 4.0.1.5 final 		(2 hrs ago)
3.  WYSIWYR Web Builder 6.5.3 			(2 hrs ago)
4.  BS.Player 2.51 build 1010 final		(3 hrs ago)
5.  Blu-ray to DVD II Pro 2.40 			(5 hrs ago)
6.  Maxtron Browser 3.0.6.8 Alpha 		(6 hrs ago)
7.  Dr. Web Security Space 5.00.1.12220 	(6 hrs ago)
8.  Dr. Web Anti-virus 5.00.1.12220 for Windows (7 hrs ago)
9.  Conceive Download Studio 5.2.2.0 		(9 hrs ago)
10. Avast 5.0.314 Beta 				(10 hrs ago)
11. Avast 4.8.1368 				(10 hrs ago)
12. Rising PC Doctor 6.0.0.90 			(11 hrs ago)
13. We wish you a Merry Christmas	 	(15 hrs ago)
14. Jetico BestCrypt 8.20.3 			(16 hrs ago)
15. ooVoo 2.2.4.17 Beta 			(16 hrs ago)
16. ooVoo 2.2.3.24 final 			(16 hrs ago)
17. WinTools.net ultimate Edition 9.12.1	(19 hrs ago)
18. UnHackMe 5.70 build 340 			(20 hrs ago)
19. Recover My files 4.4.8.575 			(23 hrs ago)
20. COMODO Internet Security 3.13.125300.577	(24 hrs ago)


Please post your valuable replies

**** MERRY CHRISTMAS *** MERRY CHRISTMAS *** MERRY CHRISTMAS ****


----------



## CA50 (Dec 25, 2009)

Still no replies from you.........please post some.....
OK here is the latest softs out in the wild

**** MERRY CHRISTMAS *** MERRY CHRISTMAS *** MERRY CHRISTMAS ****

1.  Your Uninstaller! 7.0.2010.11 				(48 mins ago)
2.  MP3 Producer 2.61		 				(2 hrs ago)
3.  SevenMizer 1.2.0.0 						(4 hrs ago)
4.  Maxthon Browser 3.0.6.9					(5 hrs ago)
5.  REAPER 3.161						(7 hrs ago)
6.  DVD Fab 6.2.1.6 beta 					(8 hrs ago)
7.  VirtualDub 1.9.8 Build 32706 				(9 hrs ago)
8.  JetAudio 8.0.0.510 						(16 hrs ago)
9.  n-Track Studio Version 6.0.8 build 2535 beta 		(20 hrs ago)
10. n-Track Studio Version 6.0.7 build 2528 			(20 hrs ago)
11. Picture Resizer Genius 2.9.8				(21 hrs ago)
12. Paragon Partition Manager Free Edition 10.0 build 9095 	(23 hrs ago)
13. Babylon Pro 8.0.5	 					(23 hrs ago)

Please post your valuable replies and suggestions

**** MERRY CHRISTMAS *** MERRY CHRISTMAS *** MERRY CHRISTMAS ****


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2009)

*THREAD CLOSE due to lack of SUPPORT*


----------



## panacea_amc (Dec 27, 2009)

i want a software which can search for text inside .pdf,.chm,.pdb files stord in my hard disk.
is there any?
thanks


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2009)

I don`t get??
Do you want to search files with .pdf, .chm and .pdb files in you HDD. or search for files in those files. 

OK here is the solutions, for first using windows search utility and for file name type "*.pdf,*.chm,*.pdb" without the quotes. 
2nd solution :For pdf, open it with foxit reader or other pdf opener, then use the find option. do the same for others. means open the files with their respective programs then use find option present that program itself.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jan 2, 2010)

no..
i want a software like SSScanner v 6.0..
its searches for text within all .pdf, .chm files in my hard : all at one go: i dont have to individually search inside them one by one...the handicap with ssscanner is that it doesnt support .pdb files.


----------

